# Boba Fett & Mandalorian? anyone?



## Leo Brennauer (Jan 20, 2022)

Hey Folks! (Spoiler alert!!)

Anyone else heart that Mandalorian Leitmotifs in the latest Boba Fett episode? 

At mark 4:45 I noticed the use of the mandalorian flute when boba sees the Flare or shooting star. I think that is a very clever use of building up an subconscious expectation that Joseph Shirley actually fulfills on the end of the episode by stating the hole Mandalorian-Flute Motive whilst boba talks about needing muscle power.

It’s a lucky circumstance, that just yesterday we were talking in class about the use of leitmotifs in Wagners Ring and I learnt about that type of subconscious forecasting. This has parallels: Wagner used fractions of the ring motives, even just chords related to the melody, i.e. when they first see the castle of valhal. The audience doesnt know about the gold or even the power of the ring yet, but he gives you a hint about what might come or have an deeper connection.

I just think Joseph Stirley did an amazing job by bringing this inconspicuously up and I love how the Star Wars movies start to interlink between one and another and finally make up the whole universe - even on an musical level.

What do you think - did you notice anything else?


----------

